# Hiring Freelancers or contractors in HK



## FMI (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello,

I have a company in Australia, and seek the services of a freelancer to be my representative in HK. 

The nature of the business is purely service based, and the freelancer would have to work 1-5 days a month.

I was wondering if this was 
A) legal
B) if i can do this without setting up a company in HK
C) easy to do from a foreign country

Thank you in advance!


----------



## stephenkit (Oct 18, 2011)

What is the relationship between you and the freelancer? Is the freelancer self-employed or a employee?

Are you going to pay any tax?


----------

